# Increasing stitches without a hole



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi All

How do I increase without leaving a hole. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. 

Lynn


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I knit into the bar between the stitch on the Right needle , then k the next Stitch . That leaves no hole


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Use a transfer tool and pick up the bar from the stitch of the next needle (of the empty needle), and transfer it to the empty needle. Knit as usual.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Entity said:


> Use a transfer tool and pick up the bar from the stitch of the next needle (of the empty needle), and transfer it to the empty needle. Knit as usual.


I picked up the bar in front of the empty needle and I now have a decorative hole all along the the side of my teddy bear. Now the stuffing in the bearish poking thru these holes. Am I picking up the wrong bar?


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

cakes said:


> I knit into the bar between the stitch on the Right needle , then k the next Stitch . That leaves no hole


Can I do that on a machine?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If you are increasing at the end of a row, all you need to do is bring that needle forward to knitting position and let the carriage knit it.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Lynn-Philly said:


> Entity said:
> 
> 
> > Use a transfer tool and pick up the bar from the stitch of the next needle (of the empty needle), and transfer it to the empty needle. Knit as usual.
> ...


Sorry, looked like my instruction wasn't clear. You need to pick up the bar not of the empty needle (there's no stitch; thus, no bar) but from the stitch next to the empty needle.

I found a video tutorial from Diana Sullivan which she did several techniques of Increasing & Decreasing. Half way of the video (5:45), she demonstrated what I was trying to convey.




 Diana calls that the heel and I call it a bar.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Lynn-Philly said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I knit into the bar between the stitch on the Right needle , then k the next Stitch . That leaves no hole
> ...


sorry I thought you were hand knitting ..I know nought about machines.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

When I increase I always move the end stitch one needle out and then pickup the bar of the second stitch and place on the empty needle, continue to knit. This gives a smooth edge for sewing up. Shirley


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Lynn-Philly said:


> Hi All
> 
> How do I increase without leaving a hole. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Lynn


Pick up the 'heel' of the previous stitch with your transfer tool and place on the empty needle.

It's best not to do this right at the end, maybe one/two stitches from the edge.

See Diana Sullivan's YouTube video on increases and decreases





Val


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

pick up the heel of the adjacent stitch, not the loop immediately underneath


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Depending on the type of yarn used, it's possible to PU the bar between sts, but twist it before placing on the empty needle. Some yarns hide this better than others, depending on thickness, surface finish, etc...
But I too agree with the 'heel' of an adjacent st it's the same as the Invisible Increase in hand-knitting.
Bobbie R


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, the heel of the next stitch. The bar is the continuing yarn running though all stitches in a row.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Piper Too said:


> Yes, the heel of the next stitch. The bar is the continuing yarn running though all stitches in a row.


I'm not sure if terms are interchangeable or not but some of the books showed what you call a "heel", it called it a "bar". Here's a website that is showing and also calling it a bar. http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/Hem.html (scroll half way down to Increase or Decrease Stitches)

Terms can be so confusing when different knitters use it differently. Then again, this isn't the only one that it's this way.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> If you are increasing at the end of a row, all you need to do is bring that needle forward to knitting position and let the carriage knit it.


Thank you. That worked just fine. Sometimes I added an e-wrap.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

ValT said:


> Lynn-Philly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Thank you. I tried that and it worked well.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

My first red bear took 2 days. I had to fix all of the full fashion increases (ie a nice Line of holes along the edge of the bear). The second one took 4 hours. Now I just need to put on her eyes and nose.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The technique you are looking for is called a Full Fashion increase/decrease.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

That's the one I didn't want for the doll as it creates a hole.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Lynn-Philly said:


> That's the one I didn't want for the doll as it creates a hole.


If done properly Full Fashion increase or decrease will not create holes. I'll take pictures and post it in the next couple of days.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Here are some loveley examples of a fully fashioned *decrease*
http://superneedle.typepad.com/superneedle_knits/2005/02/click_to_see_la.html

Also a selection of *increase* examples shown with and without holes
http://machineknitting101.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/increases

Val


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

ValT said:


> Here are some loveley examples of a fully fashioned *decrease*
> http://superneedle.typepad.com/superneedle_knits/2005/02/click_to_see_la.html
> 
> Also a selection of *increase* examples shown with and without holes
> ...


I get it. The full fashioned increase is the decorative increase made by moving 2-3 stitches over. Regardless of how one fills in the empty stitch.

Thank you for the pics and advice. They were great.


----------

